# bubble bars



## retropants (Apr 21, 2008)

i've been dabbling with bubble bars at the w/e

here's my neroli (coloured with spirulina) bubble bars, just waiting to see if they set nice and firm! :wink: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2430385943/


----------



## Laurie (Apr 21, 2008)

Those are real nice Retro but what makes them a bubble bar?


----------



## retropants (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there Laurie!
I am trying to copy the lush bubble bars, basically solid bubble bath. It is a mix of bicarb, cream of tartar, SLSA, glycerine and colours, EO's to suit.  It is a delicate balance. My first go was way too sticky, still worked OK, but needed a little more bubble. This batch may be too crumbly, I'll know when I get home today......


----------



## Laurie (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh, almost like bath bombs.  Well they will be alot of fun.

Thank you for showing pictures.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 21, 2008)

I have ALWAYS wanted to make bubble bars, but NEVER gotten around-2-it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Me too! I think I am going to order the ingredients. My early summer goal is to perfect a bath bomb and/or bubble bar line. I working towards a spa in a box  product group and need to add one or the other.


----------



## Sholdy (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anybody have a good recipe for bubble bars?    I've been wanting to make them too - my daughters just love Lush's bubble bars.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 24, 2008)

Never heard of them.  Interesting concept.  Lush is a tough cookie to follow.  Great products, loyal customers.  I wonder how the economy will effect them?  I guess the rich who buy from them will always buy, but others may come to us little guys.  

Paul


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I found lots of recipes here is one;

http://www.notmartha.org/tomake/bubblebath

Paul


----------



## IanT (Apr 24, 2008)

those looks nice!! are those lavendar buds i see on top??


----------



## retropants (Apr 25, 2008)

Ian, it is indeed lavender buds on top, homegrown by little old me! I just placed them there for the photo, the next batch, I'll pop a few into the mould before I put the mixture in.

Sholdy, I use bicarb, cream of tartar, SLSA, then add fragrance and colour, then little by little add glycerine, until it 'kind of' sticks together, it is a delicate balance! My first batch was all goopy!  I'm going to test one of these babies tonight, to see how much it foams.


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 27, 2008)

retropants said:
			
		

> Ian, it is indeed lavender buds on top, homegrown by little old me! I just placed them there for the photo, the next batch, I'll pop a few into the mould before I put the mixture in.
> 
> Sholdy, I use bicarb, cream of tartar, SLSA, then add fragrance and colour, then little by little add glycerine, until it 'kind of' sticks together, it is a delicate balance! My first batch was all goopy!  I'm going to test one of these babies tonight, to see how much it foams.



So how did they turn out??


----------



## retropants (Apr 28, 2008)

ooh, ooh! sorry, I almost forgot to update!!
The bars smelled OK, but not stong enough for me. They were a tad too solid too, so a little more glycerine or a splash of SAO me thinks. Apart from that, they foamed beautifully and it lasted too, even with my hard water, and soap in the tub, which normally kills bubbles dead. So, all in all, pretty pleased, just a coupla tweaks, and I'm off and running! Thanks for asking!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 6, 2008)

I gave up trying to make bath bombs because they always crumbled. I only made one batch perfect and that was with the addition of cocoa butter.


----------

